# Bronze flutterer, molting katydids and Dictyopharid hoppers



## orionmystery (Apr 15, 2013)

Too bright and sunny with direct, harsh light on the subject, but I had to capture these beautiful Bronze Flutterer dragonflies (Rhyothemis obsolescens). 




A newly molted katydid eating its own exuvium




An adult Dictyopharidae hopper




Think this was the Dictyopharidae nymph of the same species. 




A molting red cricket


----------



## tegeltka (Apr 15, 2013)

orionmystery said:


> A newly molted katydid eating its own exuvium


I know some of these words.


Great photos! As usual. 

Do you shoot them around your home or travel or where?


----------

